# What percentage of your passengers rate you?



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Just started uber today. I like how uber tells you how many people rated from your passengers. However since I just started I am listed as new which is annoying. I think that goes away after 10 people rate you but I have done 15 rides today and only 1 person rated me. Wtf people, does anyone ask for a rating. I have seen a fee people post flyers thst they put in the car, maybe I should go that route.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

About 30% will rate you. Friday and Saturday night are the worst time for ratings I have found. The people you are taking out never rate and the drunks you're taking home rate you low because they are drunk and they can. 

Do some daytime driving and you'll get your rated trips.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

50% or so


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

over time, about 50% rate you; that number might be slightly on the decline since they are now prompted to a tip screen after rating the ride, and some PAX may be too cheap to even think about tipping; if someone want to downrate you, you can be sure they will go to the trouble to rate you, while many that thought the ride was fine won't bother rating


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I have been doing this since January on Friday and Saturday evenings. As of today, 42.3% of my rides have given me a rating.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

45.4% out of 2409 trips


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

68.5%. Rating in 54 uber so far.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

About half. 1600+ uber trips.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Half of them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

1055 rated out of 1829 lifetime trips.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> Just started uber today. I like how uber tells you how many people rated from your passengers. However since I just started I am listed as new which is annoying. I think that goes away after 10 people rate you but I have done 15 rides today and only 1 person rated me. Wtf people, does anyone ask for a rating. I have seen a fee people post flyers thst they put in the car, maybe I should go that route.


I have 3145 trips as of now, 1533 5 star trips. the rest are unknown. I assume I'm being rated at least 50% of the tome because I have a 49% 5 star rating (4.82). Since I put a "rating card" on my back seat I've gotten a few more ratings, 5 stars. Get one and try it.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

44% of mine do as of right now.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

2015 77% rated trips
2016 69% rated trips
2017 40% rated trips

Pax don't rate unless it's an outstanding 5* or a bad day 1*.


----------



## BenzChino (Nov 17, 2016)

50%


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

A little over half for me.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Half


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

44%


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i actually didnt get rated until my 21st trip. since, id say about 1/3


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 21, 2017)

50%


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

Seems to me between 30-50%


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

Around 55% for me


----------



## david__2017 (Aug 13, 2017)

35% rate 185 rated 519 rides total


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

573 / 1394 = 41%


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> Just started uber today. I like how uber tells you how many people rated from your passengers. However since I just started I am listed as new which is annoying. I think that goes away after 10 people rate you but I have done 15 rides today and only 1 person rated me. Wtf people, does anyone ask for a rating. I have seen a fee people post flyers thst they put in the car, maybe I should go that route.


Less than half usually. Maybe 40%?


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

about 50%


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

37 out of 80 = 46%


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

About 50%, no effort made.


----------



## 700yards (Sep 5, 2017)

409 out of 711 trips - 57.52%


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> Just started uber today. I like how uber tells you how many people rated from your passengers. However since I just started I am listed as new which is annoying. I think that goes away after 10 people rate you but I have done 15 rides today and only 1 person rated me. Wtf people, does anyone ask for a rating. I have seen a fee people post flyers thst they put in the car, maybe I should go that route.





Soy said:


> Around 55% for me


49.9%


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Soy said:


> Around 55% for me


About 60% for me roughly.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

45% out of 500 or so trips.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

44.6% here with Uber.


----------

